# Mahindra 8560 problems



## Angusfarmtn (Mar 6, 2017)

Planetary gear problems


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

They probably put roll pins back in the planetaries? Do you know what (if anything) they did to prevent reoccurrence?


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Roll pins (Spring pins) must be properly heat treated to maintain their 'springiness'. I wonder if they were improperly heat treated or too small for the hole they were used in? Never had one come out in any application I've had them used in, I've always had to drive them put with a punch and hammer. Very strange. Very expensive repair as well.


----------



## Angusfarmtn (Mar 6, 2017)

HarveyW said:


> They probably put roll pins back in the planetaries? Do you know what (if anything) they did to prevent reoccurrence?


I did call and try to ask that question,, or he said they had never had to to happen before.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I would inquire to see if there were any older TSB's issued for that issue. I know Kubota issued a TSB for the PTO brake packs on my M9's but both are way out of warranty so it's meaningless to me. I'm just careful with the PTO brake (it's weak) and use an over running clutch pack when running implements that will freewheel when the PTO is disengaged. There is also a standing TSB for the fuel cutoff solenoid that I will use soon because it's a out of warranty TSB.


----------

